# Online game, night clubs, job - what are other ways to meet up potential lays?



## Chico Chicowski (Jun 12, 2020)

>


----------



## Lars (Jun 12, 2020)

partys


----------



## Pillarman (Jun 12, 2020)

your relatives?


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jun 12, 2020)

Online game? You really meet potential lays there?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yoga


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 12, 2020)

Slyfex8 said:


> Online game? You really meet potential lays there?


I believe he means tinder


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bar Mitzwas


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 12, 2020)

retirement home


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jun 12, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> your relatives?


hate when the annual family reunion always has to turn into an orgy


----------



## DrOtaku (Jun 12, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> >


Anywhere that I can be shirtless


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Jun 12, 2020)

unniversity, parties, bars, clubs entertaiment places, school, birthdays, job, just everywhere where both gender goes, half of the planet are females :d


----------



## anti caking agents (Jun 13, 2020)

Anywhere. Anyone is a potential lay if you are low inhib enough.


----------



## FailedNormie (Jul 7, 2020)

Parties. Parties are the easiest way to lay


----------



## SeiGun (Jul 7, 2020)

church


----------



## ThreadMatters (Jul 7, 2020)

looksmax.me


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jul 7, 2020)

FailedNormie said:


> Parties. Parties are the easiest way to lay


agree, not even typical night clubs
visited night pub/small club
and my friend cold approached some bitches and they sat with us
super easy if have friends


----------



## FailedNormie (Jul 7, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> agree, not even typical night clubs
> visited night pub/small club
> and my friend cold approached some bitches and they sat with us
> super easy if have friends


Even under 3 PSL dudes can slay at college parties. Its ridiculously easy


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Jul 7, 2020)

Jihad


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jul 7, 2020)

House parties and nightclubs mostly


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Jul 7, 2020)

Cold approach actually works if you are really good looking and know how to talk


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 7, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> partys


Just have friends theory


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jul 7, 2020)

Literally everywhere bro, if you're good looking


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 7, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Literally everywhere bro, if you're good looking


Indeed.
Gigachad can fuck a girl he saw at street at that night


----------



## GorgeousDevil (Jul 8, 2020)

Nowhere, trust me I've tried everywhere and it's not possible


----------



## Deleted member 8051 (Jul 8, 2020)

what the fuck do you do if you are 24 and work/study from home. everything is still shut here, meetup grps etc. literally nothing can be done.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 8, 2020)

Your local supermarket


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 8, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Literally everywhere bro, if you're good looking


This.


I met my previous LTR. On the Saturday morning open food market place, when we git talkingabout a pumpin type.
The one before that, I met on the street.

Not that I'm good looking, so I initiated all of the above examples. Basically pretending to be an extraverted blabbing person.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 8, 2020)

degenerate things


----------



## Casadonis (Jul 8, 2020)

sport classes at uni are probably the best for indirect game. You share many things, there is some basic level of comfort, same age range (young), often single. Depending on the type of sport you have a surplus of women


----------



## tyronelite (Jul 8, 2020)

If you're not Chad you will struggle online. Social circles, house parties, nightclubs are your best bet.


----------



## Deleted member 8051 (Jul 8, 2020)

Corona is really so boring. All normies socialising but forced interactions like meetup.com, gyms, clubs still shut down probably until 2021. snoozefest.


----------



## Lolcel (Jul 8, 2020)

BLM protests


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jul 8, 2020)

Diadorax said:


> what the fuck do you do if you are 24 and work/study from home. everything is still shut here, meetup grps etc. literally nothing can be done.



Some people don't follow them. My brother didn't and he "had" coronavirus for a while (I don't believe it either, but he was deemed suspicious after partying in Florida). You'd need to look for people who can do private parties and meetings


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jul 8, 2020)

Diadorax said:


> Corona is really so boring. All normies socialising but forced interactions like meetup.com, gyms, clubs still shut down probably until 2021. snoozefest.


Wtf, ive been attending a gym for a month, gona visit night xlub within 2 weeks


----------



## Deleted member 8051 (Jul 8, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> Wtf, ive been atteInnding a gym for a month, gona visit night xlub within 2 weeks


in the UK it's piss


----------



## Deleted member 8051 (Jul 8, 2020)

Deathrasher42 said:


> Some people don't follow them. My brother didn't and he "had" coronavirus for a while (I don't believe it either, but he was deemed suspicious after partying in Florida). You'd need to look for people who can do private parties and meetings


sounds like high effort, i NEETd for a couple years and lost my social circles.


----------



## EdwardCullen (Jul 8, 2020)

jm10 said:


> retirement home


Jfl i use to work at one smelled like piss everyday


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Jul 8, 2020)

Diadorax said:


> in the UK it's piss


Clown country


----------



## sloopnoob (Jul 8, 2020)

sports complex if you have one at your place


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 8, 2020)

Casadonis said:


> sport classes at uni are probably the best for indirect game. You share many things, there is some basic level of comfort, same age range (young), often single. Depending on the type of sport you have a surplus of women



Which sports?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 8, 2020)

Diadorax said:


> in the UK it's piss



Not for trucels.


----------



## Casadonis (Jul 8, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Which sports?


well not necessarily sports, but those fitness classes/body pump whatever that stuff is called . Went there a few times with a friend and it was like 80-90% girls. They were very talkative after class and we got a few numbers etc.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 8, 2020)

Parties there's no other way
or college/job


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 8, 2020)

private parties work way better than clubs in my opinion. so like house-parties, pre-drinking, birthdays of friends etc.

also i like bars. not some super fancy ones and no pubs, but normal cool bars you meet tons of bitches. i've been approached many times just by standing at the bar and drinking a cocktail - and i'm average looking

people are there to socialise and meet new people after all


----------



## Littleboy (Jul 8, 2020)

Diadorax said:


> what the fuck do you do if you are 24 and work/study from home. everything is still shut here, meetup grps etc. literally nothing can be done.



Welcome to Inceldom.


----------



## Deleted member 8051 (Jul 9, 2020)

Littleboy said:


> Welcome to Inceldom.


Funnily enough I just got invited to a party for the first time in 3 years randomly. Old friends from college. Fuck I just started a gear cycle and whenever I drink on cycle I go bright red.


----------



## John McCormick (Jul 9, 2020)

vaping store / vaping club
alcohol addiction program meeting (you'll be surprised how many good looking girls show up there)


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 9, 2020)

avoid tinder, 80% of users are male.

The best way to meet grls is still through mutual friends.

Activities which my be useful
> having social circles which contain women
> going to a pub and and becoming friend with the regular customers
> if you are in college, always study in the university study hall to unteract with other students
> if you have a remote job, never work at home. 

If you are attractive enough, mutual female friends will flirt with you, girls in your gym will try to find excuses to talk to you and finally in clubs women won't escape after seeing your face


----------

